# Bachmann 3 bay hopper up-scale to 1:20.3



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi, 
I am insterested to see if and how anyone has upscaled thier Bachmann 3 bay hoppers to 1:20.3 by combining two together- similar to the steel EBT 3 bay hoppers. Or how easy it would be to extend one to the right size with styrene and angled rod.

Many Thanks,
Alec.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Alec, 

I did just that, (and there's a thread - http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/ForumArchives/tabid/100/Default.aspx/forum/topic.asp - but Shad just took the archives down. ) I wouldn't do it again, despite having 10 hoppers to experiment with, as it was just too much work. Besides, two hoppers with decent wheels will set you back about $100, and you can get an Accucraft hopper for that - complete!

It's tough to make a 3-bay, but EBT made 2-bay versions first, and then added a 3rd bay as the 2-bay was unstable. 
Here's some of the photos that were in the article. (I'll try to add the comments too.) 












The 2-bay next to a Bachmann 2-bay.












Here's the cut / photoshop to see what happens. It needs to be 1/2" taller and 1/2" wider (?) - the length is so close (5 scale inches short, or 1/8".) 












Side by side with an original hopper:











I should mention the trucks had already been moved under the uprights, and a strip added to hold it together with the body-mount couplers.











I used a Micromark miniature table saw with an extended height fence. Worked great but could only reach 1", so some cuts needed a manual addition.











Inside is lots of square tubing to hold it together.











A new brakewheel was needed and looks better. Plus a cut lever EBT style.











This is the fiddley bit - getting the ends back together.











And finally - here it is next to an RYM brass Fn3 hopper. Looks great!


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Pete, 
That was just what I needed to know, many thanks for putting that together. A excellent finished product, work to be proud of. 
With all of the cutting, does the inside of the hopper need to be hidden? 

Alec.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

With all of the cutting, does the inside of the hopper need to be hidden? 

Yes, that's what the coal is for! 

Actually, I suppose you could clean up the interior - but those 1/4" square styrene rods add a lot of strength, so it would be a lot more work to make the interior presentable.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I wouldn't do it again, despite having 10 hoppers to experiment with, 
Aren't those the 10 hoppers I sent you when I switched to modeling the pre-steel era? I think we may have to start calling them the Rodney Dangerfield collection. They just don't get no respect. 

A "no cuts" solution might be to put extensions onto the top edge of the hopper. I used 5/8" strips of basswood. The EBT did add similar extensions to the sides of some of their hoppers. That will bring the car to a good length and height compared to the prototype (without extensions), but it will still be comparatively narrow. I thought I had photos of the cars I did that to, but they are proving elusive. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Aren't those the 10 hoppers I sent you when I switched to modeling the pre-steel era? 
Nope. I sold mine to a gentleman in Florida, I think.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Many thanks Pete and Kevin, some great ideas there! 

I will have to have at making one sometime soon. 

Alec.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I found it! 










Wood extensions and larger (Delton/Aristo) trucks. The figure hanging on the end is a GI Joe figure who scales to around 6' in 1:20.3. 

Later, 

K


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks kevin, this is what I plan to do:








It should the same size as a Bachmann 1:20.3 hopper. I will add steel boards to the top and increase the width. The trouble will be blending the new boards with the existing hopper body.

Do you think it could work?

Alec.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you think it could work? 
Yes. The Bachmann 2-bay is a 3-bay without the two central (wider) bays. 

Conversely (in theory) you could make a 3-bay by adding two wide bays to the Bachmann 2-bay. 

I will add steel boards to the top 
Errr... The 2-bays, of which there were precisely 4, never had top extensions. They were bult to carry "ganister" rock - which is heavier than coal.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

No trouble with blending the new boards; they were just added to the prototype, too. A little black paint and no one will be the wiser. 

Click here for photo 

Your mods should bring it in line with the B'mann 2-bay hopper, though it will still be a touch narrow. 

Later, 

K


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Well I had some LGB R1 turnouts to trade, so I took them to my hobby shop and traded them for a Bachmann hopper.

This is where I am up to, increased height, width and shortened length. I have put a little paint to check filling smoothness.





























Still lots to do..

Thanks Pete and Kevin for your support

Alec.


----------

